# I am back



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry for the lack of emails and absence from the bb here, I will catch up some and post some more info soon here.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

_Welcome Back!_ Glad you are back and hope your respite was restful.







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Eric, nice to see you back! Missed you around here.Hope your doing good. You owe me an email. lol. x


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)




----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks guys, I guess my rentry is going to be a little slow here at first as I still have a lot going on in my life at the moment, but I am seeking out new info for the bb here also and I had to take a break for a while, money wise and emotionally from so many peoples IBS and the help and work I am doing in that regard. Thanks for the comments and support.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Eric, Just oooooze back into it at your own pace.







Rushing isn't allowed and as you know might be bad for IBS'ers.














BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi eric. Glad to see you back.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your right BQ.







Nope hurry is not a good IBS word. LOL Hi Zay, how goes it with you?


----------



## Fuzz#1 (May 22, 2001)

welcume bak Erichope everyhting is ok with yu and yu famillyfuzz


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi eric. I am doing really good. Well, today not so good because I have had D all day; probably something I ate or the water, who knows. Other than that I am feeling awesome. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

How are ya doing, Shawn? I've missed the last couple of support group meetings. Hope to make the meeting this month. I understand how a break is often necessary.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Glad to hear your doing well Zay, are you still using the HT?Sherree, we've missed you.







This month on foods and IBS and next month I have a newcphycologist coming to talk and you should get a email on this.







Hope your well Sherree.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Yes, not every night but from time to time. Mainly to build confidence now that my body is reacting in a possitive way.


----------

